# Hammer Handle Pen & Stand



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 17, 2014)

[FONT=&amp]A couple years back I found and downloaded a pen stand designed by Steve Good at Scrollsaw Workshop scroll down the page to see his stand.  So to start off let me thank him for the inspiration.  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]I had intended to someday make  some like it but never really found an excuse.  Well a couple months  back I had asked my brother if he had anything wooden from our dad who  had passed several years ago, summer 1987.  Anyway my brother brought me  an old but unused hammer handle that he had found in Dad's shop just  after Dad had passed.  Even though it was unused it had apparently lain  around his shop for quite some time because it was very dirty, greasy  looking, and paint spattered and my brother had kept it that way in  storage over the intervening years.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]Here is a picture.

[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]I wanted it(or something  turn-able) to make some "In Memory Of" pens for all my siblings, two  sisters and the brother mentioned earlier, as a Christmas present this  year.  I was thinking of a "memory pen" on a stand in front of a photo  of dad and the "something turn-able".  As it turned out the hammer  handle was perfect for the pens.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]Here are the pens and a prototype of the photo I am thinking about[/FONT]:
 
The photo for the background shows dad at two different times in his  life and the process used to make the pens, it is a work in progress and  subject to change, don't really like it at this point but...


  [FONT=&amp]Now all I needed was four small  stands, that is when I remembered the downloaded stand template and took  a look at it.  The plan is actually a scroll saw template and that seem  like a lot of sanding work so I thought I would see if I could come up  with a similar designed that could be turned on a lathe.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&amp]This is the resulting stand.[/FONT]
 

All four pens on their stands.



  [FONT=&amp]I will post in another thread my process I used to make it.

Any and all C&C appreciated.[/FONT]


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 17, 2014)

That is a great story, and a wonderful way to remember your Dad.
Love the stands.

Bob.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome memories. Great looking pens and stands.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2014)

Building Memories.........beautiful work.......Wonderful stands.......Great pens

What more can You ask for?


----------



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2014)

Awesome.......Not just the pens but the idea and the thoughtfulness for your Dad and your family. Great story thanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool. I have a hammer handle from my grandfather that I'm going to turn very soon. 

The stands look great too.


----------



## Old Codger (Dec 18, 2014)

JD...What an AWESOME tribute and remembrance of you Dad!!!  I think what you did is wonderful and wish I had something similar to remember my Father from other than the few photos I have of him...  Can't express my feelings for what you did and I'm sure you and your family will love the beautiful pens and stand as a tribute to his life and the love the family remembers him by!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you!  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 18, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 18, 2014)

Great job on the hammer handle and the pen stands. I have made a few of those too. I wonder if the pen stand can be turned by way of inside out turning? I would think they could some how.. Every thing looks great... Fay


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 18, 2014)

Bob Wemm said:


> That is a great story, and a wonderful way to remember your Dad.
> Love the stands.
> Bob.





Jim15 said:


> Awesome memories. Great looking pens and stands.





stonepecker said:


> Building Memories.........beautiful work.......Wonderful stands.......Great pens
> What more can You ask for?





papaturner said:


> Awesome.......Not just the pens but the idea and the thoughtfulness for your Dad and your family. Great story thanks.





Dan Masshardt said:


> Cool. I have a hammer handle from my grandfather that I'm going to turn very soon.
> The stands look great too.





Old Codger said:


> JD...What an AWESOME tribute and remembrance of you Dad!!!  I think what you did is wonderful and wish I had something similar to remember my Father from other than the few photos I have of him...  Can't express my feelings for what you did and I'm sure you and your family will love the beautiful pens and stand as a tribute to his life and the love the family remembers him by!  Thanks for sharing and safe turning to you!  Merry Christmas to you and yours!





Cwalker935 said:


> Very cool


Thanks Folks, appreciate all the comments.

A comment made on another forum suggested a small photo of dad on the stand to kind of tie the two together but a pic is not practical however, the suggestion has got me to  thinking, I may add some text to the base of the stand such as "Dad's  hammer handle as a pen".  I may also replace the group of pens shot in  the lower right of the collage with the shot of the single pen and it's  stand.                  

If anyone has any other suggestions on composing the entire arrangement feel free to make suggestions.  Like I said above it is still a work in progress.

Thanks again everyone for your comments.


----------



## Waggoner (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice tribute to your dad. The pens look great.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 19, 2014)

Waggoner said:


> Very nice tribute to your dad. The pens look great.


Thanks Waggoner, really appreciate the comments.  I had mentioned in my OP that I would post my process for making the stand but due to its size, its all photos, for the time being I am just going to link to it on my web site.


----------



## larryc (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorial. I had seen the scrollsaw plan but like the idea of the turned stand much  better.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 20, 2014)

larryc said:


> Thanks for the tutorial. I had seen the scrollsaw plan but like the idea of the turned stand much  better.


Thanks Larry, appreciate the comments.  FYI, I have submitted the document to Wayne as potential library entry.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Dec 21, 2014)

Wonderful.  Story, pens, stands and all.


----------

